# 5.56 AMMO Finder



## AR (May 17, 2013)

I have an idea lets start a thread that Helps people find ammo that is not price gouged.

5.56 in college station has already jumped.

Ammo to go has 5.56 green tip right around 52 cents a round.

what about yall in yalls area ?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

www.ammoseek.com is what you are looking for


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

It changes daily so its best to use the online places like Ammoseek &

http://www.gunbot.net/

http://www.gun-deals.com/


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Man it did jump. PSA was the cheapest a couple of weeks ago(but has went up). I ordered a bunch at $25 for 90rounds on stripper clips of lake city.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's ya'll some green tips for $0.82/round. LMAO!

http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...&classified_code=firearms&zipcode=&distance=0


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

....sad that people will freak out and go buy all the ammo at inflated prices just because it may get banned. 

People are freaking out that they are going to ban ALL 223/5.56 ammo. Three of my buddies have already called me about it. Ridiculous, just another way people are hyping up ALL 223 ammo and making another panic. Just as it was getting easy to find, now it will be difficult again.

If anything, it causes the same effect as the government banning it. Makes it next to impossible for the majority of people to get their hands on because of the few that will hoard it.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Or...*

I suggest contacting BATFE and your representatives and POLITELY telling them your opinion of this proposed ruling. That would be one way to make sure this goes away.


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

Even good 223 hunting rounds have gone up in price.. its crazy.. Walmart in bryan had federal 223, 100 count for 36 bucks !


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Can't believe people are running on .223 again. Freakn' Tards!!!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Fresh2Salt said:


> Can't believe people are running on .223 again. Freakn' Tards!!!


I know. The atf thing has nothing to do with anything but m855. This shows how much people fear our own government instead of the other way around. If all those people would call or email there representative instead of buying ammo this kind of **** would stop.


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

SS109 is everywhere on the internet but its pushing 75 cents a round. Has anyone elese found any deals ?


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Midway USA has bulk ss109 ammo available for 55Â¢ per round, if that's what you think you need.

Personally, I think it is a bit pricey for shooting paper, leaves damaging divots on steel targets and is less than ideal for varmint shooting and hunting. I never saw the need to stick up on this particular bullet. Others may have different needs/opinions.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

M855 is a great round if you can get it cheap because it goes bang and the brass is good for reloading. Other than that....nope.


----------

